# Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?



## Herbboy (16. März 2011)

*Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*

Ich wollte mir einen neuen Router anschaffen, da mein jetziger nur 1x LAN hat und ich nun zwei neue LAN-fähige Geräte dazubekomme (LCD-TV und BluRay-Player). Bei der tcom bekäm ich für nur knapp 3€/Monat einen Router mit 4x LAN, aber kein gbit-LAN. Ist denn gbit-LAN überhaupt wichtig, wenn ich sowieso keine Dateien per LAN intern verschiebe? Spielt gbit auch irgendeine Rolle beim Gaming? Von der Datenrate wäre es egal, aber ist gbit auch beim Ping schneller?


----------



## kress (16. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*

Gbit Lan ist eigentlich nur nötig, wenn man auch große Daten verschiebt, da lohnen sich 100 mb/s sehr statt nur 10mb/s, vor allem wenn es mehrere Leute sind, die Daten verschieben.
Aber im Netzwerk ist über Kabel der Ping immer <1ms, wenn man nicht das Netzwerk grade mit großen Datentransferen belastet.

Beim Spielen kommt man bei weitem nicht an die 100mbit ran, 1gbit ist da auch nicht erforderlich.
Wenn du aber Videos etc vom BR-Player ins Netzwerk streamen willst oder ähnliches, müsste man sich mal die Netzlast anschauen. 
Aber ich denke, dass man da auch noch mit 100mbit hinkommt, 1gbit ist nur nötig wenn permanent große Daten verschoben werden müssen.


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*

Kurz und schmerzlos: nein. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*

Also, HD Material oder so wird nicht gestreamt in absehbarer Zeit. Ich überleg halt, ob ich den tcom-Router miete Speedport W 723V – WLAN-Router für Internet-Highspeed mit bis zu 50.000 kbit/s | Telekom oder einen von Netgear hole mit 4x gbit Netgear RangeMax Wireless-N 300 DGN3500B, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren wrd der tcom-Router so langsam dann in der Summe teurer, erst Recht da ich den netgear ja später weiterverkaufen kann...

oder nen ganz anderen, preiswerteren, weil gbit ja doch nicht nötig ist...


----------



## TheBlackSun (17. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, HD Material oder so wird nicht gestreamt in absehbarer Zeit. Ich überleg halt, ob ich den tcom-Router miete Speedport W 723V – WLAN-Router für Internet-Highspeed mit bis zu 50.000 kbit/s | Telekom oder einen von Netgear hole mit 4x gbit Netgear RangeMax Wireless-N 300 DGN3500B, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren wrd der tcom-Router so langsam dann in der Summe teurer, erst Recht da ich den netgear ja später weiterverkaufen kann...
> 
> oder nen ganz anderen, preiswerteren, weil gbit ja doch nicht nötig ist...



Defenitiv den Netgear! Du hast im Endeffeckt deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet. 
Wenn du dir den Netgear holst-> mehr Optionen, GLAN, billiger
Beim Spielen lohnt sich das wirklich nicht, aber wenn man zum gleichen Preis 10x soviel "Leistung" bekommt, erübrigt sich dir Frage 

Und wie war das 100Mbit LAN ist soooooo 1980....


----------



## kress (17. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage:
Können alle Geräte überhaupt Gbit?
Wenn alle bis auf den Rechner nur 100mbit können, lohnt es sich ja eher nicht.


----------



## Jimini (17. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*



kress schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage:
> Können alle Geräte überhaupt Gbit?
> Wenn alle bis auf den Rechner nur 100mbit können, lohnt es sich ja eher nicht.


 
Stimmt natürlich. Allerdings halten Router und Switches erfahrungsgemäß länger als die PCs in einem Netz, von daher lohnt es sich schon, zu einem GBit-kompatiblen Gerät zu greifen. Außer natürlich, wenn man für die nächsten Jahre ausschließen kann, GBit zu nutzen. Oder wenn man weiß, dass man sehr sehr selten mal Daten > 5GB durchs Netz drückt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2011)

*AW: Gbit-LAN beim Router wichtig für Gaming?*

Also, Notebook und PC haben gbit. Das Notebook ist per WLAN verbunden, nur zum Spielen auch per LAN-Kabel (5m cat5e). Dann wäre noch ein LCD und ein Bluray-Player mit im Netztwerk, wobei da immer nur einer von beiden (hab nur ein 10m-Kabel). 

Wenn ich einen ohne gbit nehme: wäre der hier schon gut genug: TP-Link TD-W8960NB, 300Mbps | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Bräuchte halt Router mit 4x LAN und Modem für T-online. Der muss auch nix großartiges können, nur WPA2 und nicht bocken bei Spielen (bei meinem jetzigen tcom W502V ging alles immer problemlos, ich musste noch nie auch nur einen Port manuell freigeben oder so), und DraftN wäre nett. WLAN muss auch nicht superweit reichen, das Notebooks steht idR im gleichen Raum wie der Router, ab und an mal nen Stock höher.


----------

